# T999 (TMO) CM9 not flashing in CWM.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else getting assert errors?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Where are you finding this rom?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://get.cm/get/33G


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Attempting from CWM touch seems to do the trick.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I think a lot of people are needing to modify the updater script to get it to flash properly.

via AndroidPolice comments:


> I see a few have problems flashing this. It's most likely due to the build.prop assert script. This is what I did. (I'm on the AT&T variant but should work on others if you have the same problem).
> 1. Extracted zip.
> 2. Went to ~\cm-9-20120711-NIGHTLY-d2att\META-INF\com\google\android
> 3. Opened updater-script with Notepad++
> ...


I believe most/all of the first round of US releases needed people to do this. So does this mean CWM Touch ignores said asserts? Interesting...


----------

